# Big metal Armadillo; Ready to shoot; last pictures



## Jake Allen (Jun 8, 2012)

So I had this idea to draw, and have cut from aluminum plate
this Armadillo target. Planned about 18" tall, with a 7" hole in it. 
The thought to have this for AL to add to his collection of fun things to throw arrows at in Hogan's Alley, at the June 30 shoot.

Well, my waterjet cut guy accidently punched in a 48" coordinate instead of 18".
Now I have a seriously on steriods, Armadillo who looks more like a buffalo. He is cut from a fine piece of Ryerson ALuminum plate, Alloy 3003 and 1/8" thick.
The guys at work are having a good laugh this morning at my expense. Nothing like lightening the mood on a Friday. 

I think my son likes Chewey.

What to do with Chewey, the oversized hole puncher?
- Put him on a cable and run him by?
- Hang  him in a pine tree?
- Put him in from of a dirt bank and shoot from 50 yards?
or (my favorite), paint him pink, tie between two trees, put 
8" of ethafoam behind the 18" hole and shoot thru the hole from 20 yards.

What do you think?

Either way, I am stuck with him now.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 8, 2012)

we'll work on it honey!!!!!!will be cool no matter what....my question is how heavy is it!!!????

Jeffrey looks totally amused by it!!!!!!

And I envision some huge cool targets now........giant rats, squirrels, mice, chipmonks....endless...LOL!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 8, 2012)

right now I see him painted up like a cool armadillo, hanging, then behind it, again hanging a smaller (maybe a little tire) and you have to shoot thru BOTH to hit something even farther back!!!!!!!
DanB will be proud of us!!!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

That is funny.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 8, 2012)

That thing is cool Jeff! It would br fun to shoot at 50 yards or so, you get to see the arrow sail for a bit and land silently throught the kill zone, or hear the "PLINK" of the aluminum!


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 8, 2012)

thats a big un' ...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 8, 2012)

Fill it in some. Rivet. mIkE


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 8, 2012)

I like it!!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jun 8, 2012)

I might be able to hit one that size, looks good!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 8, 2012)

Longstreet1 said:


> I might be able to hit one that size, looks good!!!



One way or another, we will shoot at him on June 30.


----------



## Philbow (Jun 8, 2012)

Just call it a Glyptodon. http://dinosaurs.about.com/od/mesozoicmammals/p/glyptodon.htm 
It is just a really, really, really primitive target, Atlatl dart suitable.


----------



## GregoryB. (Jun 8, 2012)

Have the adults shoot through the eye hole and the kids shoot through the body hole at a balloon.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 8, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> That thing is cool Jeff! It would br fun to shoot at 50 yards or so, you get to see the arrow sail for a bit and land silently throught the kill zone, or hear the "PLINK" of the aluminum!



I like the 50 yard shot idea too. Whatever it turns out to be no doubt it will be a fun shot.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 8, 2012)

Cool. Now, with that said, but let your guuys butcher any more good material when I have scrap. You know how to reach me.

We will do the balance from steel...


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm still laughing, at your expense of course.  I'm all for the 50 yd shot myself.  I think even I can hit that hole at 50yds.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad the ones in my backyard don't get THAT big!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 8, 2012)

Wonder if Nic would drag that one out of a hole..

A microscopic one would work well for the Iron Man course in July..


----------



## gurn (Jun 8, 2012)

Ya gotta make it so it stanks and wrecks your arra when ya hit it.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jun 8, 2012)

that's a hole even I could shoot thru.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> That is funny.



My very first thought as well!  "That right there 's funny I don't keer who ye ar!"


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 8, 2012)

pine nut said:


> My very first thought as well!  "That right there 's funny I don't keer who ye ar!"



Yep
Reckon Sadie will point it, or circle downwind and growl.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 9, 2012)

That dillo is big enough to ride, saddle up!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 9, 2012)

If'n I saw a live one in the woods of that size, I would NOT shoot at it!

Jeff, do you know how big the table is on your guys waterjet?


----------



## johnweaver (Jun 9, 2012)

Finally, one I could hit!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 9, 2012)

Some do get big. The Gaint Armadillo.

Armadillos are one of the oldest groups of mammals and have a quirky appearance, possessing a tough shell composed of bony plates in the dermis covered by horned scales.[4] The giant armadillo is the largest living species of this group, and has 11 to 13 hinged bands protecting the body, and a further three or four on the neck.[5] Its body is dark brown in colour, with a lighter, yellowish band running along the sides, and a pale, yellow-white head. These armadillos have around 80 to 100 teeth, which is more than any other mammal. They also possess extremely long front claws,[4] including a sickle-shaped third claw.[6] The giant armadillos typically weigh around 28 kilograms (62 lb) when fully grown, but a 32 kilograms (71 lb) specimen has been weighed in the wild. A typical length is 89 cm (35 in), of which a third to two-fifths is likely to be accounted for by the tail.

[edit] Biology


----------



## dpoole (Jun 10, 2012)

we whacked three of them critters on the course late sat !!!!!! wernt quite that size though...


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 11, 2012)

That's just plain cool!
Make it a long range target, see who can get their arra through without destroying their arrow.


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 11, 2012)

Somebody at the hunting camp would wake up with that thing in their bedroom if it were me.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 11, 2012)

That thing is too cool. Whatever becomes of it, I know it will a ton of fun.


----------



## whossbows (Jun 12, 2012)

good thing you wert making an elefinut


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 16, 2012)

OKAY folks....it's painted up....best I could do today. Here's my pics from the whole process from primer to done. Looks even better in person up on the hill!!! Jeff is still working on putting arrow stopping stuff in the biggest hole.....whatchu think????????


----------



## WildWillie (Jun 16, 2012)

Cool!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 16, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Dennis (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## Al33 (Jun 16, 2012)

Fantastic paint job Tomi!!!!  Going to be a fun target for sure!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 16, 2012)

Painted lips and toenails...go figure.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 16, 2012)

Might be a Duggan Dillo with the painted lips and toenails


----------



## pine nut (Jun 16, 2012)

Somebody is an artist!  Cool looking beast, and will be distracting to shoot at!


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 17, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Might be a Duggan Dillo with the painted lips and toenails



Baldfish, love the avatar.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 17, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Might be a Duggan Dillo with the painted lips and toenails



How are you doin'...my use to be friend?

Just looked like a street walkin' dilla to me.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 17, 2012)

mikeee


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 17, 2012)

That is GREAT! Thanks.


----------



## SOS (Jun 17, 2012)

Good news is I am such a lousy shot left handed, I won't break any arrows.  I'll miss the whole beastie!  Too cool!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## whossbows (Jun 17, 2012)

is it going to run on that rope,


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jun 17, 2012)

awesome paint job!


----------



## gurn (Jun 18, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Painted lips and toenails...go figure.



Maybe its from Sanfransisco!!!


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 18, 2012)

That looks GREAT!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 18, 2012)

HEY  HEY  HEY!!!! don't "some" of you be dissssssin' my dilla!!!!! The picture I used to paint her by had some really large nails!!! for digging, so that's what I gave her. I needed pink paint for her lips, but only had red spray paint and by then was tired sooooo....she has a red mouth!!!! Leave her at peace ya'll!!!!
I am satisfied with my results!! And NO whossbows....she is stationary not moving.......


----------



## Al33 (Jun 18, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> HEY  HEY  HEY!!!! don't "some" of you be dissssssin' my dilla!!!!! The picture I used to paint her by had some really large nails!!! for digging, so that's what I gave her. I needed pink paint for her lips, but only had red spray paint and by then was tired sooooo....she has a red mouth!!!! Leave her at peace ya'll!!!!
> I am satisfied with my results!! And NO whossbows....she is stationary not moving.......



She does look a little trashy Tomi. I reckon she lives in a bor-dillo (bordello).


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 18, 2012)

Like we didn't already know you were out of pink.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 18, 2012)

Al33 said:


> She does look a little trashy Tomi. I reckon she lives in a bor-dillo (bordello).


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 21, 2012)

I put 6" thick ethafoam in that big hole, and covered that with
a target mat.
It looks like an easy shot from up close.




But not so easy from back here; 100 feet or so. 
This is where those arras in the first pic were launched from.
Nerve racking to not mess up Tomi's paint job.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Great job on the Dillo target. Sure looks like fun to shoot.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 21, 2012)

Great job on that hole filling Jeff!!!!! Looks really good. I don't care one bit about "dinging" the paint job.......it will give it more character plus just look more real with the dings and divets in the shell!!!  This is the best "mess up" ever!!!!! Let's mess up some more critters!!!! how about a squirrel or skunk that size!!!!!WOW!!!!


----------



## whossbows (Jun 21, 2012)

rat?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 21, 2012)

whossbows said:


> rat?



OH .....NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 21, 2012)

whossbows said:


> rat?





TNGIRL said:


> OH .....NO!!!!!!!!



Red lipped hoa dilla?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 21, 2012)

100' ?
I could hit that rat at 100yds.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 22, 2012)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> 100' ?
> I could hit that rat at 100yds.



Bet you couldn't. 
I believe Hatchett Dan would say something smart like:
"Your bow won't shoot that far".  

Anyway, the trick is to hit the 18" hole full of foam, and not to mess up the paint job, or your field point.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 22, 2012)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> 100' ?
> I could hit that rat at 100yds.



Chunkin' cold beverage cans at it don't count.


----------



## johnweaver (Jun 23, 2012)

I think we ought to name her Bordilla or maybe  Ameedilla!!!


----------

